# St Lukes online payment



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

My partner is giving birth in 4-5 weeks at St Lukes.I want to pay online when she is booked and at discharge.I have contacted the hospital regarding paying online,but no response.Has anyone used their services to pay online?How does it work?Will Pillihealth cover any costs?It is causing an arguement as she wants me to send here 90,000peso now,but I prefer to pay online and know the costs myself,she is claiming that the rate will be higher as I am a foreigner,I say ********,its not a taxi or a market,their prices are on their website.Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bairdlander said:


> My partner is giving birth in 4-5 weeks at St Lukes.I want to pay online when she is booked and at discharge.I have contacted the hospital regarding paying online,but no response.Has anyone used their services to pay online?How does it work?Will Pillihealth cover any costs?It is causing an arguement as she wants me to send here 90,000peso now,but I prefer to pay online and know the costs myself,she is claiming that the rate will be higher as I am a foreigner,I say ********,its not a taxi or a market,their prices are on their website.Thanks.


It's all explained in 3 easy steps on their website. Have you read this?


----------



## march (Mar 11, 2014)

No offense, but your partner is trying to <Snip> you with regards to saying that you will be charged higher at St. Luke's because you are a foreigner. Although I believe the cost of giving birth in top hospitals might just be in the P90k range, or may be higher, especially if your partner will undergo C-section. <Snip>


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

Give some patience to your partner! She is pregnant! I do not think St. Lukes accept on-line payments; if your wife is a member of Phil a Health 1/2 of the cost of confinement will be reimbursed to you


----------



## hudtech99 (Oct 4, 2014)

There is no set price for any medical service pertaining to any one individual person. I would send her the money that she is asking for. she knows what she is doing and that is saving you some money. anywhere in Asia or any other part of the world that see money coming from a foreigner will thank that you could pay more and will try to upsell their services to you because they think you can afford the extra cost. I have been married to my Beautiful Filipina wife for 37 years now we have three children and three grand children. after the first five years of marriage I found out that I could save a lot more money and headache if I trusted my wife's ideas and let her call the shots in her country. we just retired and are headed back to the Philippines next year to enjoy the easy life. "Trust your wife's decision and you will be very surprised how you will save and prosper" Good Luck Friend!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cynthiavilla33 said:


> Give some patience to your partner! She is pregnant! I do not think St. Lukes accept on-line payments; if your wife is a member of Phil a Health 1/2 of the cost of confinement will be reimbursed to you


If you go to their web site and follow the on line payment link it is all explained.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> It's all explained in 3 easy steps on their website. Have you read this?


Its always higher for foreigners. Mine had c section after 17 hrs labor. She negotiated price. I kept low key. This is philippines


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

Your partner I bet is excited to see her beautiful baby


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> Its always higher for foreigners. Mine had c section after 17 hrs labor. She negotiated price. I kept low key. This is philippines


So very true. A few years ago(prior to us being married), when my Wife had a Heart malfunction, I was informed by her & family, and they pretty much insisted that I keep myself low key and in the background because of the "Foreign Tax".

Fred


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

Goodmorning

This foreign tax imposed by this unscrupulous Filipinos are also present in other Asian countries! When they see foreigners they see US dollar and in their minds they can get more for you!

So rule if you have a trusted (many times over) let him /her do the transacting! You have the paper trail to check anyway! Just be vigilant out there


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

You married the real Filipina, hardworking, family oriented,God fearing and hopelessly a romantic!


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

*reply*



Gary D said:


> If you go to their web site and follow the on line payment link it is all explained.


I should have clarified,I meant is it through credit card or directly from my bank account,like a bill payment.Also the prices for procedures are posted on their website.What she meant was the cost of the ob and others involved will be higher if they know a foreigner paying.This is true.I myself have been charged more or sometimes less depending on the dr for the same medical issue.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cynthiavilla33 said:


> You married the real Filipina, hardworking, family oriented,God fearing and hopelessly a romantic!


I married that,...very trustworthy non material girl from family of big rice farms,,gulay..tilapia pond...coconut plantations..10 college grads from growing rice!!! Im a lucky guy


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

You are very right there! Sadly but right! The better way really as someone suggested ask a trusted Filipino (trusted with big letter T) to check before hand! This fact is also true when foreigner are buying condo, (I learned even the turnover date is different for the foreigners), hotels, and in markets;


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cynthiavilla33 said:


> Goodmorning
> 
> This foreign tax imposed by this unscrupulous Filipinos are also present in other Asian countries! When they see foreigners they see US dollar and in their minds they can get more for you!
> 
> ....


In Afghanistan we called it the Infidel tax.

If I went to a vendor to buy oranges, they would be 100 Afgs (about 100 p) a kilo. If my driver went and the vendor saw me it would be 80 a kilo. If my driver went without me but took the infidel vehicle, it was 60. If he went on foot it was 40 or 50 depending on how well he was dressed.

Lots of what we see here is common throughout Asia, not unique to the PI


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bairdlander said:


> I should have clarified*,I meant is it through credit card or directly from my bank account,like a bill payment*.Also the prices for procedures are posted on their website.What she meant was the cost of the ob and others involved will be higher if they know a foreigner paying.This is true.I myself have been charged more or sometimes less depending on the dr for the same medical issue.


I didn't dig very deep into the website but it had the usual Visa, mastercard etc logos along the bottom of the page so i assume creditcards are accepted. Expect a charge for using one though.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

My kids were delivered at The Medical City in Pasig and they took my US credit card no problem. No fees from the hospital for using a credit card and I made sure to use one with no foreign transaction fees, so the price was the price.

Also, I may be lucky, but our OB and Pediatrician charge us the same as they do their filipino patients. (Ive been in the office when other patients have paid their bills, and their charges were the same as ours for checkups, immunizations, etc).


----------



## hudtech99 (Oct 4, 2014)

HondaGuy said:


> My kids were delivered at The Medical City in Pasig and they took my US credit card no problem. No fees from the hospital for using a credit card and I made sure to use one with no foreign transaction fees, so the price was the price.
> 
> Also, I may be lucky, but our OB and Pediatrician charge us the same as they do their filipino patients. (Ive been in the office when other patients have paid their bills, and their charges were the same as ours for checkups, immunizations, etc).


Great! sounds like you have it under control. Good Luck and Congratulations on your new baby!


----------

